# More Fry



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

ok so I got more fry. but i know what those are so this is a picture of my unidentified fry.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like a platy, maybe red wag?


----------

